# Fresh Thyme



## Yule (Apr 30, 2009)

So I have some leftover fresh spriggs of thyme, and I'm not sure what to do with it. It was origionaly bought for a chuck roast, but can it go with chicken, potatoes, or a veggie dish? What other herbs/ spices would it go with?


----------



## kadesma (Apr 30, 2009)

When we roast veggies we add fresh thyme evoo,rosemary.salt and pepper. It's wonderful with roast chicken and I add some to my ravioli sauce.. I even add some to stew.
kadesma


----------



## marigeorge (Apr 30, 2009)

I like a little thyme in cooked carrots.


----------



## msmofet (Apr 30, 2009)

i use thyme with pork


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 30, 2009)

I like it with pork, too. Here's a recipe I posted: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f143/grilled-or-broiled-pork-chop-dinner-49051.html

Thyme and sage together = poultry seasoning, so that's definitely a good combo for chicken  Oil up some boneless chicken pieces, sprinkle with thyme, salt and pepper, and roast till temp = 160*F.


----------



## justplainbill (Apr 30, 2009)

Good in clam chowder.  Goes well with rosemary.  Makes a nice salad dressing when combined with vinegar, oil, garlic and some hot and/or sweet red peppers..


----------



## msmofet (Apr 30, 2009)

GotGarlic said:


> I like it with pork, too. Here's a recipe I posted: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f143/grilled-or-broiled-pork-chop-dinner-49051.html
> 
> Thyme and sage together = poultry seasoning, so that's definitely a good combo for chicken  Oil up some boneless chicken pieces, sprinkle with thyme, salt and pepper, and roast till temp = 160*F.


i *always* use dry poultry seasoning on my pork if i don't have fresh thyme, rosemary and sage.

fresh thyme (and fresh sage and rosemary if you have them) mixed with soft butter under the chicken or turkey breast skin. then roast yummy!!


----------



## Snoop Puss (May 4, 2009)

It makes a perfect partner to courgettes, either in soup or fried.


----------



## ChefJune (May 4, 2009)

I cannot imagine cooking without fresh thyme.  In season, I pick some and use it every day, whether in salads, soups, chopped in or on just about everything.  It's fab in stews and yummy in scrambled eggs. great for fish, and also chicken. terrific with lamb and pork, too.  It is my single most favorite and used herb, even probably more than flat-leaf parsley. 

It is one of the essential ingredients in Herbes des Provence, and also Fines Herbes.


----------



## Claire (Jun 4, 2009)

I am just chiming in to agree with everyone.  I wouldn't dream of making chicken or turkey soup without putting in branches of thyme and sage (luckily, they last the longest of my herb garden so that I have them for Thanksgiving, even after a snowfall sometimes).  Roasting a whole bird (anything from little game hens to big turkey)?  Fill the cavity with sprigs of thyme, sage, and some onion and garlic.  The entire bird will have the flavor of the herbs with very little work on your part.


----------



## msmofet (Jun 4, 2009)

Claire said:


> I am just chiming in to agree with everyone. I wouldn't dream of making chicken or turkey soup without putting in branches of thyme and sage (luckily, they last the longest of my herb garden so that I have them for Thanksgiving, even after a snowfall sometimes). Roasting a whole bird (anything from little game hens to big turkey)? Fill the cavity with sprigs of thyme, sage, and some onion and garlic. The entire bird will have the flavor of the herbs with very little work on your part.


yup i put whole herb sprigs and onion in my turkey and a compound butter made with the herbs under the skin before roasting. yummy!!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 4, 2009)

ChefJune said:


> I cannot imagine cooking without fresh thyme.  In season, I pick some and use it every day, whether in salads, soups, chopped in or on just about everything.  It's fab in stews and yummy in scrambled eggs. great for fish, and also chicken. terrific with lamb and pork, too.  It is my single most favorite and used herb, even probably more than flat-leaf parsley.
> 
> It is one of the essential ingredients in Herbes des Provence, and also Fines Herbes.



One of my daily favorites too!! Works well, in soups, gumbos, creoles, jambalaya, fricassees, etc, etc, etc, etc. It is however IMO the most over used (as in too much per dish) herb...Especially in some restaurants touting themselves as "Cajun/Creole" ...Used properly, it is a little taste of paradise!!


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 4, 2009)

The one herb we still grow in our garden (the others all went to feed the wild animals in the area) is thyme.  I have had a thyme plant growing for several years and it just comes back every spring.  It's great to go out to the garden and snip off what I need to make a meal.


----------



## Scotch (Jun 4, 2009)

I love fresh thyme, which I buy rather than grow, but I hate working with it. 

Is there a fast and easy way to get the tiny little leaves off the stems, which are often quite woody? Or do you guys just chop it up, stems and all?


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 4, 2009)

For the thicker stems, you can just strip the leaves off.  The smaller stems usually break if you try to strip off the leaves so I just chop those up with the leaves.


----------



## freefallin1309 (Jun 4, 2009)

Scotch said:


> I love fresh thyme, which I buy rather than grow, but I hate working with it.
> 
> Is there a fast and easy way to get the tiny little leaves off the stems, which are often quite woody? Or do you guys just chop it up, stems and all?




I don't know of a fast and easy way to get them off, I usually pinch the stem between thumb and forefinger near the tip with one hand and grab the tip with my other hand and push against the grain of the leaves.  This seems to get most off, but to me it's better than putting the stems in.


----------



## msmofet (Jun 4, 2009)

Scotch said:


> I love fresh thyme, which I buy rather than grow, but I hate working with it.
> 
> Is there a fast and easy way to get the tiny little leaves off the stems, which are often quite woody? Or do you guys just chop it up, stems and all?


 no easy way grasshopper!!


----------

